# Advice on my tank Plan



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

I am buying a Betta fish soon, and I was just wanting some advice on my plans for this tank. I have a filter and a tank heater.

I was thinking of adding some lucky bamboo, Java fern and horn wort, (with some oriental decorations)

My advice would be coming in the form of, are those good plants?

Is there something better I can give him?

And lastly, I was told that I could keep Cory cats in with a Betta because they aren't aggressive and since they look nothing like a Betta they'd be safe. Plus where as Betta fish stay near the top, Cory cats don't...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The bamboo is not a true aquatic plant and will only survive if the roots are the only part of plant in tank.
Java fern,and hornwort are excellent plants to start with.Anacharis is another easy plant.Many have different kinds of swords and anubias also in low/medium light.
Tankmates for the betta truly depend on tank size and the betta itself.Each one has it's own personality and some may do fine with cories,while others will not tolerate any company at all.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

As far as keeping cory with bettas....it all depends on the size of the tank. I wouldn't keep cory in any tank under 20 gallons because they need around 6 of them to be happy and they need the floor space. Some bettas will not allow another fish to live with them so be aware that even though corys are a choice that most bettas will not attack -- it is not 100% so. 

As for plants, anubias, java ferns, java moss, anacharis, and hygrophilia species are all good to start out with and do not require a whole lot of work.


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

My current bamboo is tall enough to leave the leaves exposed to the air. 

I have a 10 gallon as all the research i did on Cory's told me 3 should be just fine.

Do the plants have to be in medium/low light? The room where the Betta is going to be in has lots of windows and light


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

High lights plants present many challenges for the average aquarium keeper.a ten is not that large so if you have your heart set on cories and betta do cories first(1 week alone in tank) then the betta.Provide some cover or shelter for them in the way of wood,caves,plants so they can avoid the bettas line of site(like aimming a missle).


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

My goal is to do an oriental themed tank, and I have found many ornaments with hiding spots.

I am planning to check every Betta i see, plus asking the owner, of their temperaments. I hope to find a more docile and social (at least towards people) male.

Also, I just finished research of a moss ball? I read many mixed reviews on them in Betta tanks. Are they good to have in? I'm talking 2 for the 10


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Moss balls are good stuff.
Good luck getting "insight " from any LFS on a betta!They sell them they don't hang out with them in their free time.


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

Lfs?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Local Fish Store!
Lets save some time for you!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/common-fishkeeping-abbreviations-90.html


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah, well, our local fish store actually keeps a very close eye on his fish. Its a small mom and pop fish store and they helped me pick out my new goldie so I trust them.

So, now, here's an interesting twist in events. I had no idea Walmart could be so cruel!

I was in one isle over from fish looking for stuff for my kitties, and I heard the employees talking about actually FLUSHING A FISH! Turns out it's a Betta... (should i call Walmart and ask if this is normal procedure?)

He's really very pretty, a soft pink with white around the edges. So i bought him. I'm not sure if he's sick or not, but i figure he stands at least a shot at a decent life.. 

I'm also not going to buy cory cats now 

I have a small 3 gallon cycled tank ready, so for right now he's in there, but no decorations but he at least has clean water and a heater. Tomorrow or the next day I plan on moving him to the 10 gallon... once i get gravel in there...


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Even though corys will do "ok" in groups of 3, I do not suggest any stocking of less than 6 and all the same species.

Even though your bamboo is exposed to the air, I recommend removing it. If you add a betta to that tank, you will need a lid which will make it to where the bamboo will not be above the water enough. Really bamboo should only the THE ROOTS and no other part of the plant underwater for any length of time or else it will start rotting although it might take a while before you are able to notice it.

Moss balls are cool and very easy. The problem you are going to encounter with all that natural light is algae.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

My cories are perfectly happy in a group of three, though I will buy them a couple friends when I have money. I have a betta in a 10 gallon with six black neon tetras, a mossball, and two snails. They all do fine, and my betta loves hanging out around Larry the Mossball. If you're worried about algae, get a nerite. They do great at eating it ALL.


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

I need a moss ball, and decorations but i got a 10 gallon ready and heated.

No bamboo cause my silly kitties tried eating it!

I posted pictures. The tank is bare but its better then the tiny cup I found him in


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

OP,

Reading the thread I can tell you're in good hands.

Just wanted to touch on the "social male betta" you had in mind. I have had very good luck picking bettas just by walking over to their tank. They are usually one of the only fish that will come over to the glass to "talk" to you.

By my experience, if he sees you standing there from 3 to 5 feet away and he comes over and checks you out and stares at you, he's probably pretty social. If you wiggle your finger a little bit near the glass, almost any betta should come check that out. If they don't I would almost suspect illness.

Good luck. Bettas are awesome!


----------



## Fishy love (Jul 4, 2013)

Betta Dream Home

10 gallon cycled tank with filter and heater. Plenty of plants and and hiding places. Airstone.
Weekly water change. Varied diet. <All this= happy betta


----------



## Pardox Owl (Jun 15, 2013)

We have his new home all set up, i should have pictures.

He has a marimo ball, wisteria, Java fern, a pagoda and bridge that he hides under on the rare occasion he stops moving. He even has a Betta hammock to rest on.

The water is heated to around 82-83, the filter is set for a softer flow so as to not disrupt him too much. 

He gets two different kinds of food right now, but I'm hoping to up it to 3.

He also seems very interested in my kitties.. whenever they go near the tank he swims right over and i want to say he teases them. He swims up and down and all around where the cat happens to perch but he doesn't flare up. He's so silly.

His color even changed! It got brighter! He went from a dim pink and white to red and pink and white! Very Stunning!


----------

